# [Hardware] disque dur : contenu "ressuscitable" ?

## nemo13

Bonjour à tous,

il y a un bail que je n'ai pas gentooiser   :Embarassed:  chui un peu rouillé aux niveau des balises .

Ki pourrait m'aiguiller sur comment faire, si c'est faisable .

le petit d'une amie de travail a fait tomber son DD externe; en essayant de le brancher sur un PC/UBUNTU ( pas taper la tête svp )

j'obtiens :

 *Quote:*   

> **********debut extrait dmesg *****************************************************************
> 
> [  456.188315] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
> 
> [  456.340472] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> ...

 

Je ne suis pas spécialiste en disque mais à vue de pif celà semble dire que:

au niveau électronique, çà marchotte assez bien, le disque est bien reconnu comme un western digital de 2 téra mais,

la FAT n'est pas trouvée car les secteurs clés ne le sont pas ( 0 , 24, 8 , 248, 240 )

je sens la cata mécanique :

1) la tête ( les) de lecture s'est décalée

2) la tête a atterrit.

je ne suis pas mac gayver et ne me sens pas pas d'ouvrir la partie mécanique pour bidouiller dedans.

le seul conseil que j'ai pu lui donner : tant que la mécanique n'est pas ouverte, rien à priori est perdu, innacessible oui mais pas perdu.

ki aurait un idée  ?

merci pour votre écoute

edit pour balisageLast edited by nemo13 on Wed Mar 27, 2013 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

(pas bien de plus gentooiser ;-p et pour le bbcode -> édition du post et encadre le texte désiré par les balises [ouvrantes] [/fermantes] "quote" ou "code")

Pour le problème de disque même si je ne suis pas non plus expert en hdd :

je pense que tu as raison dans ton analyse et je pencherai également sur un problème mécanique vu le log mais il y a peut-être un détecteur de choc qui entre en action pour se met en sécurité afin d'éviter des dommages plus importants en rotation sinon rw des données.

Et si le choc n'a pas été trop violent, les professionnels auront peut-être une astuce pour recaler/shunter/réenclencher le bouzin sans tout changer (?)

C'est hypothétique mais peut-être à vérifier auprès de professionnels ou sur des forums spécialisés.

Btw, je ne pense pas que les données SMART seront lisibles via smartcl et je ne pense pas que les outils de récup que l'on envisage souvent en cas de pépins (dd, ddrecue, photorec, etc) seront d'une grande utilité non plus... les accès disques nécessaires - si tant est qu'il le soit encore - risquent fort d'endommager plus encore le hdd à mon avis   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais au-delà, si les données qu'il y a dessus sont importantes à conserver alors des sociétés font ce type de réparations (ouverture en salle blanche, transfert des plateaux sur un nouveau support, etc) mais çà douille un peu donc voir l'importance que l'on donne aux données   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## guilc

Pas mieux.

Si le kernel n'arrive pas à lire la table de partitions, c'est franchement mal barré.

Compte tenu du fait que le disque n'a pas été écrasé, les outils comme testdisk seront d'un intérêt très limité.

Pareil que boozo, si les données sont précieuses, j'arrêterais de toucher au disque, et je le mettrai entre les mains d'un pro de la récupération qui pourra mettre en œuvre d'autres moyens. Par contre, faudra y mettre le prix (le dernier devis que j'ai vu pour ce type de travaux, c'était autour des 800€...)

----------

## boozo

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Si le kernel n'arrive pas à lire la table de partitions, c'est franchement mal barré.

 

Je n'ai pas vérifié mais il me semble de mémoire que certains de ces outils permettent de reconstruire la table de partition dasn certains cas de figures non ? - sous réserves -

Mais bon peu importe si le pb est vraiment 100% mécanique, ce qui semble à peu près acquis d'après les logs et le contexte signalé, je ne vois pas en quoi ces softs y feront qqch   :Sad: 

Je n'ai pas fait de recherche voir si je suppute vrai mais s'il y a bien un composant de sécurité qui s'enclenche en cas de choc, et si le choc n'est pas critique, il devrait être possible de le "réenclencher" en l'ouvrant et en lançant du jus là ou il faut non ? (un peu comme un moteur pas-à-pas qu'on recalerait en manuel)

Bon soit il faudrait sans doute l'ouvrir mais si c'est pour un usage unique juste le temps de transférer les données et qu'on touche à rien d'autre que les vis de fix du boitier... le risque des poussières parasites doit pouvoir se prendre non ?

(vais chercher...)

----------

## guilc

Pour moi, le système dont tu parles  est automatique et s'enclenche quand l'accéléromètre détecte une chute. Et c'est mal géré sous linux, enfin, c'est géré via des bricolages (ceci : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_protect_the_harddisk_through_APS). Et le ré-enclenchement est automatique, c'est juste un autoparquage en cas de détection de chute.

A ma connaissance, ce genre de mécanismes n'existe pas sur les disques USB.

----------

## boozo

/off Merci c'est intéressant   :Smile: 

Mais c'est uniquement géré en software alors ? comment çà marche en cas de chocs hors tension alors ?

(y'a pas de pile qui pourrait stocker une info dans une eprom alors c'est pour çà que je pensais à un autre système purement mécanique genre une micro masselote ou un composant "fusible" qui se détériorerait à une certaine force d'impact) - Je rêve c'est çà ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

Hors tension les têtes sont sensé être parquées, donc ce système est inutile dans ce cas  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Oui est non c'est n'est pas parce que les têtes sont bien à leurs places qu'un choc ne peut pas les abîmer ou qqch d'autres non ? -> haaa tient d'ailleurs j'ai pas trop fantasmé la chose   :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Flemme de lire, mais si ça agit sur têtes parquées d'une quelconque manière, ce n'est pas la même chose que ce que j'indiquais plus haut  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Non c'est juste pour moi afin de comprendre un peu plus comment çà marche   :Wink: 

Sinon les BIOS ou les contructeurs dudit disque ne fournissent plus les outils de diagnostics bas niveau ? histoire d'être sûr.

[mylife] Il me semble de mémoire que j'avais eu un cas similaire il y a quelques temps (mais le disque faisait un vrai sale bruit de grattage métallique en continu en plus des erreurs i/o) et que j'avais eu pas mal d'info avec çà   :Rolling Eyes:   et je crois même qu'un des outils permettait de fixer un seuil pour le choc genre "0" désactivé et jusqu'à "4" pour une utilisation en détecteur de vents paraboliques mais rien n'y a fait le pb était trop grave ^^ [/mylife]

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Déjà commencer par sortir le disque de son boitier et le brancher direct en SATA ou E-SATA, les contrôleurs SATA->USB des disques externes sont assez pourris et ça n'aide vraiment pour la récupération des données.

Une fois branché en SATA les messages d'erreurs peuvent êtres différents et l’accès aux données possible.

----------

## boozo

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Déjà commencer par sortir le disque de son boitier et le brancher direct en SATA ou E-SATA, les contrôleurs SATA->USB des disques externes sont assez pourris et ça n'aide vraiment pour la récupération des données.
> 
> Une fois branché en SATA les messages d'erreurs peuvent êtres différents et l’accès aux données possible.

 

Très bonne remarque. S'affranchir d'une source d'erreurs potentielles ça peut donner des indices supplémentaires pour ton diagnostic - et qui sait des fois ça marche   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Faut voir le bon coté des choses : dorénavant elle gardera des backups sur d'autres disques. :p

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Déjà commencer par sortir le disque de son boitier et le brancher direct en SATA ou E-SATA, les contrôleurs SATA->USB des disques externes sont assez pourris et ça n'aide vraiment pour la récupération des données.
> 
> Une fois branché en SATA les messages d'erreurs peuvent êtres différents et l’accès aux données possible. 
> 
> Très bonne remarque. S'affranchir d'une source d'erreurs potentielles ça peut donner des indices supplémentaires pour ton diagnostic - et qui sait des fois ça marche  

 

Argh, vous me confortez dans mon diag .

Pour le branchement du disque , j'avais procédé comme suit :

extraction du DD de son boitier

branchement sur mon adaptateur SATA/USB qui ne m'a jamais trompé mais GentooUser n'a pas tord, moins il y a d'intermédiare, moins mauvais c'est!

donc en connectant directement sur le port SATA, gentiment prété par le lecteur DVD  j'obtiens :

( me manque le début car mon buffer pour dmesg est petit , pi c'est long car le passage linux -> croseft est un peu pénible)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   90.668364]   alloc irq_desc for 54 on node 0
> 
> [   90.668369]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0
> ...

 

en triant un peu 

 *Quote:*   

> [   78.624988] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0
> 
> [   78.685013] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0
> 
> [   78.745038] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 24
> ...

 

même symptomes

en faisant un débranché rebrancher de la nappe SATA :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [  346.761772] ata3: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4090000 action 0xe frozen
> 
> [  346.761777] ata3: irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed
> ...

 

le système l'identifie bien comme un WD de 2 giga , pi c'est tout

Fdisk ne le voit pas , normal car pas de partition trouvée

 *Quote:*   

> root@hp600:/home/jean-luc# fdisk -l
> 
> Disque /dev/sda: 160.0 Go, 160041885696 octets
> 
> 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 19457 cylindres
> ...

 

Conclusion :

c'est le disque du chat de schrodinger   :Sad: 

au mieux c'est la tête qui ne se déplace pas ou qui est décalée

au pire les plateaux sont labourés, et autant de fois que je teste   :Sad:   :Sad: .

Pour Geekounet : pose, à toutes les femmes de ton entourage, la question suivante :

c'est pas grave, ce n'était que:

les photos de ton mariage

les films de tes petits

pi le passé c'est le passé ...

 :Confused:  tu me diras la réponse , si tu en réchappes.

----------

## xaviermiller

Si c'est le cas, fais-le réviser par un labo spécialisé  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

La question qui me reste quand même est : fait-il un bruit de mitraille ou non ? sinon garder à l'esprit que malgré ces logs c'est peut-être juste la partie composant du disque et non mécanique qui pourrait être en cause (en cas de révision auprès d'un spécialiste il me semble que c'est moins cher que changer le mécanisme) 

Si il n'y a aucun bruit suspect => je testerais qd même voir ce que donnent les données smart avec smartcl et ce que disent les toolkits hdd du constructeur... (d'autant que tu sembles avoir un $win sous la main et que ça veux souvent dire d'en passer par là).

Et pis si c'est ce genre de données XavierMiller a plutôt raison je vote pour la paix des ménages (même si çà pique un peu : 800€ vallent mieux qu'un divorce car c'est un zéro de plus sans parler des conséquences corollaires  :Mr. Green:  )

edits: moi et mes doigts...

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> La question qui me reste quand même est : fait-il un bruit de mitraille ou non ? Et pis si c'est ce genre de données XavierMiller a plutôt raison je vote pour la paix des ménages (même si çà pique un peu : 800€ vallent mieux qu'un divorce car c'est un zéro de plus sans parler des conséquences corollaires  )
> 
> edits: moi et mes doigts...

 

Pas mitraille, il cliquette un peu ( Bruit de têtes qui se déplacent ? )

Pour l'électronique :

j'ai un vieux caviar green 1.5T qui à vue a la même carte. 

( naze il est tombé, c'st le disque d'une autre amie qui est aussi tombé ( le disque, pas la copine )

j'ai aussi chez moi un 2T en bon état ( normal c'est le mien )

j'ai donc envisagé de croiser les zelectroniques, je vais faire la manip suivante :

monter son éléctronique sur ma gamelle et lycée de versaille.

 mon sentiment : cela va marcher pour le mien , quetter pour le sien.

 vous tiens au jus les zoms , merci pour votre soutient.

PS : it's not my wife, just une amie qui est dans la m...de. et à mon "age" je m'humanise ( grave çà )

----------

## boozo

C'est un holdup mais si tu en as une identique à dispo alors oui essayer en visant une autre carte controlleur ça pourrait éventuellement le faire  :Wink: 

Je sais que tu en es bien consciens mais je le répète encore (parce que souvent on s'acharne tous à vouloir y arriver sans frais alors qu'on aurait dû s'arrêter avant le drame irréccupérable) : surtout balayer les options au préalable avec la propriétaire des données vu que toutes manips supplémentaires hors intervention onéreuse d'un professionnel du secteur risque d'aggraver l'état si c'est bien mécanique 

A arbitrer ensuite en connaissance de cause  :Wink: 

Edit: Ça ne t'aidera pas trop je pense car ce fut un échec au final mais comme j'en ai parlé plus haut => j'ai retrouvé mon fil de l'époque à ce sujet.

----------

## jaypeche

Pour info, l'utilisation d'un raid 1 soft est vraiment une bonne solution pour éviter ce genre de désagréement. J'ai pu reconstruire mon raid apres un choc mecanique assez violent, un des 2 disques avait pris une méchante claque, n'arrivait plus à s'amorçer mais était tjs visible par le kernel.

Effacement puis recopie de la table des partitons, formatage, resynchronisation du RAID, une prière et ô miracle, c peu dire, mon disque etait rescucité malgré des bruits d'amorçages importants !

Demain est un bon jour pour éspérer une résurrection !

Recycler vos vieux disques morts et irrécupérables ss Windows, claqués les en RAID soft sous TUX,   :Idea:   10 ans de bons et loyaux services !

```
pingwho ~ # uptime

 22:03:50 up 83 days, 11:30,  3 users,  load average: 2.82, 2.42, 2.21

pingwho ~ # cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] 

md1 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      98176 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md3 : active raid1 sda3[0] sdb3[1]

      500352 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md4 : active raid1 sda4[0] sdb4[1]

      73625792 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md2 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1]

      3906432 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>

```

----------

## geekounet

Un RAID 1 ne règle pas tout, un bon backup automatisé reste la meilleure solution.  :Wink: 

----------

